# AC:NH Bunny Day Interior Design Event (Winners Announced!)



## Chris (Apr 12, 2020)

Bunny Day Interior Design Event​
It is Bunny Day! Have the past twelve days of finding colourful eggs instead of crafting resources driven you insane yet? Let's hope you didn't crack them all out of  frustration! This interior design event requires you to decorate a room of your house using a minimum of three Bunny Day DIY recipes. And there will be an eggstra special prize for those designs that truly wow us!

*How to Participate*

Design a room in_ Animal Crossing: New Horizons_ using a minimum of three Bunny Day DIYs and post screenshots of it in this thread by *Thursday, April 16th at 11:59pm EST*.

*Rules*

You must use a minimum of *three DIY items* from the _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_ Bunny Day event.
Must be your own pictures. No stealing from Google, Pinterest, Reddit, etc!
One room design entry per member.
Photos must be unedited.
You cannot change your entry once you've submitted it.
You may use your own home or Harv's Island (villagers featured in photos in the latter do not give participants an advantage).

*Prizes**

*Participation:* 100 forum bells.
*Staff Favourite:* Easter Egg collectible (below) and an additional 50 forums bells.






* _ prizes will be distributed once the shop system is back online. _


----------



## seliph (Apr 12, 2020)

omg i sold all my bunny day stuff like immediately after crafting them LMAO


----------



## cornimer (Apr 12, 2020)

seliph said:
			
		

> omg i sold all my bunny day stuff like immediately after crafting them LMAO


 Yeah I sold almost everything as soon as I finished Zipper's challenge LOL. Thankfully I think I did keep three items so at least I can technically get participation points. Get ready for one very non-festive Bunny Day room staff.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2020)

seliph said:


> omg i sold all my bunny day stuff like immediately after crafting them LMAO



I saved them in case Zipper pulled out some bull****.

Then I sold them.

EGGscept for a few thank god.

Wait Harv's island exists.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 12, 2020)

Whoa! I have so many questions (No, I am *NOT *bringing up the meme)

I mean, this means you're almost done with the TBT and collectible thing and of course, the Easter event?


----------



## rhinoloupe (Apr 12, 2020)

How do we enter? Do we just post it in this thread?


----------



## Maiana (Apr 12, 2020)

AAA I'm excited! I'll definitely be entering this soon!


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2020)

rhinoloupe said:


> How do we enter? Do we just post it in this thread?



Yes, just post your entry here in the thread. 

I thought I had specified that in the OP, oops! I'll edit that in now.


----------



## ancientmagnolia (Apr 12, 2020)

i feel like i'm one of the few people that like the furniture! ill edit this post w my screenshot soon  ☺


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 12, 2020)

AHHHH I SOLD ALL MY STUFF AND MY EGGS AS SOON AS THEY DAY STARDED!!!


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2020)

ancientmagnolia said:


> i feel like i'm one of the few people that like the furniture! ill edit this post w my screenshot soon  ☺



It's easier for us if you make a new post when your entry is ready so we don't need to backtrack.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm not able to upload mine, it says the file is too large..


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> I'm not able to upload mine, it says the file is too large..



You are allowed to use an external site such as *imgur* to upload your image.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 12, 2020)

Wait, is it alright to use harv's island or does it have to be our actual house?


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2020)

If Harv's Island ain't allowed then disqualify this but I think it's good so.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 12, 2020)

I’m so glad I didn’t sell my stuff yet lol.


----------



## ancientmagnolia (Apr 12, 2020)

oh okay! haha i might keep it like this for a while  ☺


----------



## hallatt (Apr 12, 2020)

I’m sure there are loads of amazing entries but I’m just proud of myself for crafting everything so here goes!


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 12, 2020)

Easter room for a contest 



https://imgur.com/a/Cjt4p8c


Here it is!


----------



## alrodrigu (Apr 12, 2020)

Here is my humble entry.


----------



## Luxen (Apr 12, 2020)

BungoTheElf said:


> Wait, is it alright to use harv's island or does it have to be our actual house?





oath2order said:


> If Harv's Island ain't allowed then disqualify this but I think it's good so.


I'm sure it's allowed, seeing as that's pretty much the purpose of Photopia. It's perfect for design contests as you won't have to sacrifice one of your home's rooms for them now.

Besides that, Photopia only allows you to use items that you've previously obtained or cataloged yourself.


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2020)

BungoTheElf said:


> Wait, is it alright to use harv's island or does it have to be our actual house?



I didn't consider this because I don't use this feature. After some discussion with other staff we have decided that using Harv's Island is okay!


----------



## Alix (Apr 12, 2020)

!! here's my entry :') ~
i made use of the 'bunny-day table', 'bunny-day arch' & 'bunny-day bed' .

hope y'all like it


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 12, 2020)

My entry


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 12, 2020)

I was pretty fond of how I displayed the outfits on my wall, so here's my bunny day room though it's nothing super special.


----------



## Trix (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's my entry   


https://imgur.com/a/i8WNN4R


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 12, 2020)

Got to Relax right?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 12, 2020)

My entry!


----------



## daisyy (Apr 12, 2020)

my entry sums up how i feel now that bunny day is over!
features: bunny day festive balloons, bunny day merry balloons, wobbling zipper toy.
villager is wearing bunny day crown and holding bunny day wand.


----------



## CuddleThePumpkin (Apr 12, 2020)

Glad I got a cute bunny hat in time for the event too, this is my super colourful room


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Apr 12, 2020)

Zipper played a special visit to Sloom Nursery today! I don't think it went as well as he would have liked, but at least he got a couple of laughs!  Just don't pay any mind to Molly...

I accidentally cut off the glowy garland, my favourite part!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## thisisausername (Apr 12, 2020)

he wants me to join him


----------



## Apo (Apr 12, 2020)

HEREBY ON BUNNY DAY THOU SHALT BE JUDGED BY THE ZIPPER COURT


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 12, 2020)

Here you go. I used the arch, festive balloons, merry balloons, glowy garland, and wobbling zipper toy.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 12, 2020)

I tried to merge the easter furniture with my island's vaporwave theme... an interesting result!







Spoiler



a bonus pic of me sleeping under the 2nd best items in the game (cherry blossom lamps). (1st is palm tree lamps).





if anyone asks, this is _actually_ how the colors glow


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams (Apr 12, 2020)

I’ve used the bunny day lamp, arch and glowy garland!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 12, 2020)

BTBs are dead -- just give people NMTs. 

Jokes aside, don't think I'm going to participate since I sold all my Bunny Day stuff for Bells already.


----------



## duckvely (Apr 12, 2020)

My entry


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 12, 2020)

_Sold all my Bunny Day stuff, so thanks for allowing Harvey's Island._


----------



## Moonbrink (Apr 12, 2020)

Not following the norm here but here's Zipper's somewhat depressing apartment! All of the bunny day items are yet to be unboxed because he's sick of them, and he has the wobble toy facing away since he cannot bear looking at it.  He even has his changing room in the corner there. Hope you guys enjoy 

edit: The bunny day lamp and table are kind of blending in near the cardboard boxes, but I do have the three required DIY items.


----------



## skylucario (Apr 12, 2020)

Here’s my entry—just swapped out a few things in my main room!



Now, the real question is...was it better before or after I changed it? I honestly can’t decide


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 12, 2020)

A bunny day themed flea market!


----------



## duckykate (Apr 12, 2020)

bunny day crafts! who are they painting?


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 12, 2020)

Bunny day picnic!
edit: ugh I'm sorry I had taken two pictures (one with and one without pop filter. pop filter one for personal use) and I accidentally posted the filtered one. if changing to the unfiltered disqualifies me that's ok but here it is


----------



## seliph (Apr 12, 2020)

its a cat burglary


----------



## Silversea (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## lilacvomit (Apr 12, 2020)

A fun game show that determines Zipper's fate. 
Guess someone wasn't so lucky tonight.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 12, 2020)

probably should have used a better wallpaper but 
Welcome to* Easter *Island


----------



## John Wick (Apr 12, 2020)

I won't have a switch until next week.

Can we use Pocket Camp?

Edit. Nevermind. It's DIY. :-/


----------



## hzl (Apr 12, 2020)

omg all these entries are great 

I legit was boring and just arranged EVERY bunny day item into a nice room (minus the floor because I thought the white floor looked nicer) haha.


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I won't have a switch until next week.
> 
> Can we use Pocket Camp?
> 
> Edit. Nevermind. It's DIY. :-/



New Horizons only, I'm afraid!

I hope you enjoy the game when you get it.


----------



## r a t (Apr 12, 2020)

a midnight picnic in the Sakura woods!​


----------



## AdvLAMP (Apr 12, 2020)

I've made a bird nest! Lord help us if Zipper were to hatch from them...


----------



## John Wick (Apr 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> New Horizons only, I'm afraid!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the game when you get it.


I'll enjoy it, apart from the breaking tools.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 12, 2020)

with my baby sherb ​


----------



## V94 (Apr 12, 2020)

Do videos count? I wanted to show off my whole room 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249463631491657728
If not, here’s a screenshot! 



might be boring but i’m proud of crafting every item/outfit!


----------



## kalinn (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Antonio (Apr 12, 2020)

_*Easter-Japenese Meditation *_





_I'm wearing an easter kimono. The rules didn't state if we could use the built-in filters or not._​


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 12, 2020)

I hope it’s ok to use multiple pics of the same room - there’s a lot going on in here and I wanted to show off every corner haha! Let me know if this isn’t allowed and I’ll reduce the number  (Edited for typo!)





So I decided to divide my room into several spaces to create a small ‘house’, if that makes sense! Let me take you on a tour of my eggy abode!



The cute pastel bedroom



The small lounge area



The bathroom - hey, knock first!



And lastly, the kitchen! Who wants a slice of cake?


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Muna (Apr 12, 2020)

Turns out Photopia is kinda fun. Especially while dressing villagers up.


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 12, 2020)

Thx guys! Gonna get started!


----------



## FreckledManatee (Apr 12, 2020)

ooo


ancientmagnolia said:


> oh okay! haha i might keep it like this for a while  ☺ View attachment 237697


 best one so far imo !!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2020)

do they have to be three different items?


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> do they have to be three different items?



Yes. Three different DIYs.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 12, 2020)

RoyNumber1 said:


> View attachment 237848


I need that resetti poster. It really puts the whole room together. I love it


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 12, 2020)

Kind of basic, NGL.


----------



## Danoa (Apr 12, 2020)

So today is literally the first time I used Harv's island because I didn't realize that was where you could get the posters so I got all my villagers together in their egg outfits to take a group photo. Excuse Roscoe creepin off to the side. His home is currently glitched and he claims to have moved out, but he is still willing to show up for a photo shoot.


----------



## Sugarsprig (Apr 12, 2020)

Little hideout I made!


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 12, 2020)

Good luck everyone.

I sold all my egg stuff and eggs as soon as I got them haha


----------



## aericell (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's my entry! (Kind of tried to go for a mini fair with the sweets booths and the little activity corner.)


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## skarmoury (Apr 12, 2020)

press F in the chat for the mates without a switch or ACNH
but this looks fun!! good luck everyone! <3


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 12, 2020)

I thought I'd give it a shot since I've already decorated one of my rooms


----------



## Glittermist (Apr 12, 2020)

If animal crossing was a magical girl anime...


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 12, 2020)

Here is my room!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 12, 2020)

I just got New Horizons five days ago, so I don't have a lot of stuff yet, but I do have three egg furniture items!


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 12, 2020)

Obsession is a very strong word...



https://imgur.com/a/ftnraun


----------



## Valzed (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm glad I hadn't put the Bunny Day items in storage yet. Thank you for hosting a mini event in the midst of getting everything up & running on TBT 3.0!


----------



## teanopi (Apr 12, 2020)

Spoiler: A late night picnic with some of my neighbors!


----------



## kaitiekins141 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Radda (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Corndoggy (Apr 12, 2020)

sorry for my bad photo takign skills, but glad my bunny room has a second use besides my happiness


----------



## Mary (Apr 12, 2020)

Spoiler: We all know it's true...


----------



## a potato (Apr 12, 2020)

now you listen to me, young man. i need you to do me a favor. you will do this for me. i need you to go to resident services and make that zipper in the plaza give you a recipe for an egg wand. if you return empty handed you will face the wrath of nook.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 13, 2020)

Spoiler: me and the girls (about to throw all this stuff out after the party)
















[contains different views of the room]


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 13, 2020)

A fun picnic with the gang, a little easter egg hunt was done and everyone got a little basket/gifts! 


Spoiler: A few fun pictures of the scene!


----------



## LilD (Apr 13, 2020)

I wear my sunglasses at night. Inside.  

Happy to complete the first NH holiday, a few of the crafted pieces were nice. I really liked the egg clock (cuckoo!) I have the wand recipe but no fragments.  mByeeeee zipper t


----------



## xTurnip (Apr 13, 2020)

Here's my Bunny Day Arcade/game room!


----------



## V I Z I O N (Apr 13, 2020)

Hippity hoppity the bunny day hippie is on his way !


----------



## noonpuppy (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi, I have created my bedroom dungeon for the Bunny Day Interior Design Event.
As I scared of the bunny, so I made it like this lol.

PS. the song playing in the room is *kk synth* to make an ambient more suspicious. 
Hope you all are enjoy!


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 13, 2020)

This was actually really fun to do, here is my entry~


----------



## Jas (Apr 13, 2020)

but first... he demanded a sacrifice.





(i'm not sure if the in-game filter counts as edited but here is one without, just in case!)


Spoiler


----------



## Saah (Apr 13, 2020)

I followed the egg trail... And found the true easter bunny!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Eternal (Apr 13, 2020)

Here's my entry! I took a few photos from different angles


----------



## hammyc (Apr 13, 2020)

Zipper’s surprise birthday party room theme! I used the arch, both types of balloons, garland, and basket + I’m wearing the crown and backpack!


----------



## Saikarie (Apr 13, 2020)

Great idea to get creative juices flowing, so heres mine!


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Apr 13, 2020)

Just an average, regular Bunny Day happening over here.


----------



## Skunk (Apr 13, 2020)

Hmmmm...


----------



## Chipl95 (Apr 13, 2020)

Here is my entry.


----------



## Zangoose (Apr 13, 2020)

Something seems off.


----------



## Lissie (Apr 13, 2020)

My egg hunt/Zipper sacrifice room.


----------



## Natzeky (Apr 13, 2020)

Because my birthday overlapped with bunny day, and we're also locked in because of COVID, I felt that it was kind of overshadowed; and so I decided to build myself a little birthday party with my neighbors. I wanted it to be an outdoor theme with the possibility of it happening also at night time. The images were previously uploaded to my twitter (@ZekyNin) as I don't have an SD card on my switch and it's the only way I can showcase them here! (And yes, there's a turtle over there because we all need our pets during birthdays)


Spoiler


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 13, 2020)

A well deserved rest after a hippity hoppity day


https://imgur.com/a/c2aXFrw


----------



## Spolia (Apr 13, 2020)

I had to bring the egg hunt inside this year!


----------



## itsLJ (Apr 13, 2020)

Here we go!


----------



## Coach (Apr 13, 2020)

I can still hear the balloon sound effect when I close my eyes


----------



## Verecund (Apr 13, 2020)

Here's mine!


----------



## Matt0106 (Apr 13, 2020)

Here's my entry!


----------



## DiamondAbsoul (Apr 13, 2020)

a cozy living room/writer’s lounge! I had a lot of fun, the room editing feature here makes it a breeze!

thanks for putting on this contest, I hope more come soon!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 13, 2020)

My altar to zipper... I mean, my entry.


----------



## RedPanda (Apr 13, 2020)

A sleepy little room with soft lighting:


----------



## Chynna (Apr 14, 2020)

Here is my entry


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 14, 2020)

https://imgur.com/05bTuA1


It's an easter festival! 
Thanks for this event, I really enjoyed this


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 14, 2020)

Entry! I added the fish tourney stuff since they overlapped (but never added the last few items you get on Bunny Day lol)


----------



## GameFaceClive (Apr 14, 2020)

Thank you for this contest. Here’s my entry!


----------



## Mosshead (Apr 14, 2020)

too lazy to redecorate or go to Harv's island


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 14, 2020)

Here's my entry!


----------



## Catharina (Apr 14, 2020)

Here is my entry! ;3


----------



## rayraysparkles (Apr 14, 2020)

Here is my entry!


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 14, 2020)

Here's my entry! (including all of the images i took *here*, since I couldn't decide. I wasn't sure if i was allowed to post that many so)
By no means the best but i had a lot of fun especially taking all the pictures!


----------



## Oxiegrogx (Apr 14, 2020)

Here's my entry! Nothing original but wanted to join in regardless!


----------



## RedPanda (Apr 14, 2020)

Here's mine:


----------



## shasha (Apr 14, 2020)

Here's my entry


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 14, 2020)

This is actually my normal bedroom. Didn't even need to edit it to include more bunny day items. Lol

Also there is not filters. ^-^ Its at sunset with lights off so it has more of a pink glow. 
I love the glow it has a night without the overhead light on, but doesnt take as a good photo.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 14, 2020)

The Spring Festival has begun!



Spoiler: Extra images (Not for entry)


----------



## Azrael (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## digimon (Apr 14, 2020)

we were enjoying a bunny day party together 


Spoiler


----------



## Aardbei (Apr 14, 2020)

Here's mine ! 

I made an Easter picnic in a cherry blossom forest


----------



## Ezamoosh (Apr 14, 2020)

Here's mine! Not quite as pretty as some in here, but I enjoyed the colours all the same!


----------



## BipolarBear (Apr 14, 2020)

eggs!


----------



## Psicat (Apr 14, 2020)

Here's mine.


----------



## Kristen (Apr 14, 2020)

I don't have a whole lot of furniture but I tried my best


----------



## sailorcosmos (Apr 14, 2020)

A mysterious magic Bunny Day circle... Am I making a deal with Zipper to get more cherry blossom recipes instead of egg recipes, or am I banishing him? That's for you to decide.





Bonus picture with the Dramatic filter for fun:


----------



## Jokesie (Apr 14, 2020)

Here's a few angles of my Bunny Day room entry!  (Been playing for like 11 days lol)


----------



## fruitloop (Apr 14, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/6yOdk8L


nothing like going to your favorite bakery after the chaotic first two weeks to get your favorite cupcake... oh no! not the bakery too! the only things available are chocolate eggs along with the holiday special... carrot cake. the coveted cupcake is not so subtly hidden behind the counter, taunting you. the creepy barista gives a forced smile and asks for your order. you suppose youll have what everyone else is having.....


(sorry i had way too much fun with this lol hope u guys like it and the lil storyline i put together)


----------



## SockHead (Apr 14, 2020)

Mary said:


> Spoiler: We all know it's true...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237962


not a fan of the memes


----------



## RedPanda (Apr 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Lux (Apr 15, 2020)

Here's my entry!


----------



## sierra (Apr 15, 2020)

Here’s my entry for the event! I love these decorating challenges, I hope for a lot more. :]

I kept it mostly pink! Wanted to use this cute sofa. My favorite piece of furniture. 




And of course a rearview.


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 15, 2020)

My Backyard BunnyDay Room!


----------



## CoolerXavier (Apr 15, 2020)

Here's my entry!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 15, 2020)

_Tonight's main is stuffed rabbit._




​Edited: Permission given in regards to the border, thank you, Tina!


----------



## Leaf_02 (Apr 15, 2020)

You may now kiss the bride! this was really fun


----------



## Circus (Apr 15, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/NEWC2yy


I'm actually kind of proud of this


----------



## Yumei (Apr 15, 2020)

* infiltration successful
*  trust no one
* be wary of apples


----------



## selbishikh (Apr 15, 2020)

hello! I missed these events <3
I went for a, visiting a Bunny Day shrine in the woods with a picnic theme!
I gave it outdoor flares while keeping it soft and cute to point across the Easter theme <3
you would never get lost with the signpost to let you know where you have to go, but I think it'll be hard to miss the grand Egg basket that everyone comes to visit


----------



## Trip_Away (Apr 15, 2020)

Zipper is my shepherd, the one sent by our god Iwata. Her eggs, represents our salvation from boring.
PRAISE ZIPPER, BROTHERS AND SISTERS!


----------



## JenjenLand (Apr 15, 2020)

A few villager are helping to paint some eggs and to put them together, while I am testing fishing some eggs!


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Apr 15, 2020)

My entry:


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 15, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/zxeoWgg


Here it is!


----------



## Rubombee (Apr 15, 2020)

AH I'm stupid! I made an entry and spent so long on it but I forgot to get the microSD card out today to get the pics!! D:
Would it be okay if I sent a (bad quality) picture of it that I fortunately took and then tomorrow I edit my post with the good photos? The first pic can hopefully prove I won't have changed anything?

EDIT: my dumb ass didn't realize it was past midnight which meant i still had the whole day, don't mind me eqfdsjknd


----------



## Bioness (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 15, 2020)

dang people with cherry blossom items making it nice. i don't even have the recipes here cause i'm playing in the southern hemisphere


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 15, 2020)

Did somebody say bunny day?


----------



## Rubombee (Apr 15, 2020)

edit: i'm dumb


----------



## KitsuneFox (Apr 15, 2020)

BEHOLD! *THE EGG CAVE!*


----------



## mayorofwaldosia (Apr 15, 2020)

here it is! there's room for everyone at the bunny day dinner


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm too lazy to put together something elaborate, so here's my minimum effort submission:


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 16, 2020)

Here is mine


----------



## Melonyy (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 16, 2020)

Me & the cubs trying to blend in - don’t mind O’hare, he just had a little too much “coconut juice” and had to take a nap


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Apr 16, 2020)

Here is my room



Spoiler







https%3A//i.imgur.com/o7aN6Nh.jpg[/img]']


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello, here is my entry


----------



## Himedays (Apr 16, 2020)

Please pardon the image quality.


----------



## rianne (Apr 16, 2020)

My entry:


----------



## niko2 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## cornimer (Apr 16, 2020)

Happy to announce that after years of being abused by islanders far and wide, Zipper has found someone who accepts him for who he is - Mr. Gnome! Let's all give a round of applause for the happy couple.


----------



## Reesa (Apr 16, 2020)

I love it! I'm a huge fan of the pastel colors even if this furniture will only be seasonal. ^-^


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 16, 2020)

zipper café!!!!!!!!!! i spent way too much time on this


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 16, 2020)

I loved how I did the entrance to my island for Bunny Day so much that I had to re-create it in Harvey's Island and take a "family photo" of everyone in their Bunny Day best. Probably not the most creative entry on here, but I thought it was really cute.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 16, 2020)

Here's my submission!


----------



## windfall (Apr 16, 2020)

i wanted to do a boardwalk kinda thing but... lacking items ...


----------



## Alchy (Apr 16, 2020)

Here is my submission for the Bunny Day Contest.


----------



## Alexis (Apr 16, 2020)

hallatt said:


> I’m sure there are loads of amazing entries but I’m just proud of myself for crafting everything so here goes!
> 
> View attachment 237705


 
your character is super cute~! <3


----------



## hallatt (Apr 16, 2020)

Alexis said:


> your character is super cute~! <3


Thank you so much!


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 16, 2020)

Here is my entry!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 16, 2020)

Yay!!


----------



## MizMarple (Apr 16, 2020)

Holy moly y'all are, collectively, amazing. I started playing a week before Bunny Day so I was super proud that I crafted all of the related items. I spread them out between interior and exterior though so the inside was a tad sparse. Still, here 'tis.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for the fun challenge! Here's mine


----------



## Cassarole (Apr 16, 2020)

Bunny Day Room ​


----------



## Luxen (Apr 16, 2020)

I went with a rather simple setting for my entry: A backyard Easter party.
**Click each image to see it in full view.*


----------



## Sholee (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Maiana (Apr 16, 2020)

_*The day Zipper sold his soul to the wand...*_


----------



## Rubombee (Apr 16, 2020)

Here's mine! I have more pics under the spoiler.
I spend so much time on it xD I wonder if I've gone maybe a tad overboard, but it was really fun. :3
I had absolutely no plan in mind when I started, but now my brain keeps telling me it's a secret lesbian flamingo wedding party and I can't not keep the idea







Spoiler: more pics

























(last one is a screenshot because I wanted a cool picture with the pretty dramatic filter colors but the game kepy making it blurry when I tried to take the photo.)



P.S. the post is edited because i posted it too soon


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 16, 2020)

i had way too many leftover eggs by the end of this lol


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 16, 2020)

Mini-me getting over a spring cold. 
I'm glad I submitted it on time...!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey, I know it looks basic, but here is my entry.


----------



## Milleram (Apr 16, 2020)

Here's my room:


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 16, 2020)

I made a psychedelic, fruit/ egg oasis in the mountains for me and my fav villagers to party it up at!


----------



## Kristenn (Apr 17, 2020)

dangit I decorated a room and forgot to post lol

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

Don't know if mine will count but


----------



## shawo (Apr 17, 2020)

I know it's late but I had to do it.


----------



## Lunica (Apr 17, 2020)

Might as well post my room before I change it


----------



## V I Z I O N (Apr 19, 2020)

did they announce staff favorite yet???


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 19, 2020)

V I Z I O N said:


> did they announce staff favorite yet???



I came to ask the same thing, it doesn’t look like they’ve picked yet.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 21, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> I came to ask the same thing, it doesn’t look like they’ve picked yet.


They still haven't


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2020)

So many good entries, its probably hard to pick just one.


----------



## Rubombee (Apr 23, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> So many good entries, its probably hard to pick just one.


solution: pick more than one


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Apr 27, 2020)

Did a winner get picked for this yet? I'd love to see it, all the entries were so good!


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 28, 2020)

thoraofasgard said:


> Did a winner get picked for this yet? I'd love to see it, all the entries were so good!


Mine wasn't good, but it's okay because I'll get 100 TBT for (barely) trying. I was likely crossed off the list a long time ago. I'm also getting anxious to see who the winner is. It's been so long since Bunny Day, I've stopped hating Zipper.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 30, 2020)

Still no winner?


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2020)

Hi all,

Just an update to let you know where we are with this.

All 160 entries have now been reviewed by myself and @LaBelleFleur. Unless you received a PM informing you otherwise, your entry has now been accepted. This means that your name is on the list to receive the 100 forum bells. Please note that at the time of posting these bells *have not* yet been distributed.

The next stage is staff favourite voting. This is where all available members of the staff team go through the entries and nominate their personal favourites. We then tally up the votes to figure out who the final winners are. This phase is starting right now, and we are aiming to keep it as short as possible so that we can share the results with you soon. A reminder that the winners will receive an additional 50 forum bells and an Easter Egg collectible:







Unfortunately something got in the way that put reviewing the entries for this event lower down on my priority list for a short while. Thank you all for your patience in the meantime. 



Spoiler: Entrant Tag List



@oath2order
@ancientmagnolia
@hallatt
@Sugaryy
@alrodrigu
@Alix
@rhinoo
@Lady Sugarsaurus
@Trix
@Morningowl
@BungoTheElf
@daisyy
@CuddleThePumpkin
@thoraofasgard
@Aubrey895
@thisisausername
@Apo
@FaerieRose
@Jacob
@Swiftest_Dreams
@jihux
@NefariousKing
@skylucario
@ellienoise
@duckykate
@diamond is unbreakable
@seliph
@Silversea
@lilacvomit
@0orchid
@hzl
@Rosetti
@AdvLAMP
@Noctis
@V94
@kalinn
@Antonio
@MysteryMoonbeam
@RoyNumber1
@Muna
@Aeri Tyaelaria
@Danoa
@Sugarsprig
@LOEY
@Oldcatlady
@Glittermist
@Loubelle
@kiwikenobi
@DaCoSim
@Valzed
@Moonbrink
@teanopi
@kaitiekins141
@Radda
@Corndoggy
@Mary
@a potato
@Hedgehugs
@Cadbberry
@LilD
@xTurnip
@V I Z I O N
@noonpuppy
@Cakecrazy909
@BbyDeeEMILY
@Jas
@Saah
@pawpatrolbab
@Eternal
@hammyc
@Saikarie
@stardrop-crossing
@Skunk
@Chipl95
@Zangoose
@Lissie
@Natzeky
@You got mail!
@Spolia
@itsLJ
@Coach
@Verecund
@Matt0106
@DiamondAbsoul
@Ryudo Dragoon
@stickymice
@Kishiko
@BluebearL
@MindlessPatch
@GameFaceClive
@Mosshead
@SinnerTheCat
@Catharina266
@rayraysparkles
@moonrose
@Oxiegrogx
@SarishaACNL
@fallenchaoskitten
@SensaiGallade
@Azrael
@digimon
@Aardbei
@Ezamoosh
@BipolarBear
@Psicat
@Kristen
@sailorcosmos
@Jokesie
@fruitloop
@Lux
@sierra
@kikotoot
@CoolerXavier
@Chibi.Hoshi
@Leaf_02
@Circus
@Yumei
@selbishikh
@Trip_Away
@JenjenLand
@PPUAlchemist
@Lavamaize
@Bioness
@DubiousDelphine
@CaramelCookie
@KitsuneFox
@mayorofwaldosia
@Red Cat
@Biancasbotique
@p e p p e r
@Variety.Gamer 4438
@MayorMelony
@Pnixie
@Himedays
@rianne
@niko2
@cornimer
@Reesa
@soundgarden
@meggiewes
@JoJoCan
@windfall
@Alchy
@corlee1289
@Dinosaurz
@MizMarple
@Nougat
@Cassarole
@Luxen
@Sholee
@Maiana
@Rubombee
@FireNinja1
@Snowesque
@Paperboy012305
@amye.miller
@toadsworthy
@Kristenn
@shawo
@Lunica


----------



## Antonio (May 2, 2020)

Thank you, Tina! You're the best!! ^-^


----------



## Eternal (May 2, 2020)

Thank you, this was such a fun event and I've loved looking at all the entries!


----------



## Cadbberry (May 2, 2020)

I can't wait to see the winners! This was such a cute mini event!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 2, 2020)

Thanks to know that you're still doing this. And hopefully the delayed Easter Event will be here soon after this is done.


----------



## Jas (May 2, 2020)

thank you! i'm excited to see who wins LOL


----------



## RedPanda (May 2, 2020)

Thank you! I loved seeing all the creative ideas people had!


----------



## JoJoCan (May 3, 2020)

Thank you for the update


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (May 3, 2020)

Thank you! Looking forward to seeing the results- I think they will be interesting as there seemed to be two themes, normal and demonic rooms


----------



## noonpuppy (May 3, 2020)

thank you so much! <3 wish you all a lovely day


----------



## Apo (May 3, 2020)

Thank you , you're all awesome!


----------



## thisisausername (May 3, 2020)

woooo! thanks for the update!


----------



## Catharina (May 3, 2020)

Thank you for the update! :3


----------



## AdvLAMP (May 3, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Jokesie (May 16, 2020)

*blows the dust off the thread*

Mayhaps there is a winner...? c:


----------



## Milleram (May 20, 2020)

Did anyone ever receive their participation TBT from this event? I'm not trying to rush the staff. I was just wondering.


----------



## Red Cat (May 20, 2020)

amye.miller said:


> Did anyone ever receive their participation TBT from this event? I'm not trying to rush the staff. I was just wondering.


I'm also wondering that. I don't even care who wins. I just want my participation trophy because I'm a millennial.


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 2, 2020)

also curious as to who won


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 2, 2020)

Quote from this thread


Kaiaa said:


> Thank you all for being so patient! We are actually discussing when to announce winners, among some other news. Look forward to it!


----------



## Chris (Jun 14, 2020)

*Winners of the AC:NH Bunny Day Interior Design Event*

*ancientmagnolia






fallenchaoskitten





hammyc






kalinn





Skunk



*​
Winners were decided by an internal vote within the staff. Nine TBT staff members each nominated their top 15 favourites of the 160 entries submitted by the community. The winning entries all received 5/9 votes or higher. Each of the five winners has received an additional 50 forum bells and an Easter Egg collectible:






Participation bells have already been sent to each of you. Please see your transaction log to confirm that you received them. If they do not appear to be there then please create a thread in Contact the Staff and one of us will look into it for you. 

Once again, thank you all for your patience during this event! In case you haven't seen it yet, our new TBT Direct 6.14.2020 has gone up tonight and in it we also showcase the winning entries. Make sure to check it out to see the other new announcements.



Spoiler: Entrant Tag List



@oath2order
@ancientmagnolia
@hallatt
@Sugaryy
@alrodrigu
@Alix
@rhinoo
@Lady Sugarsaurus
@Trix
@Morningowl
@BungoTheElf
@daisyy
@CuddleThePumpkin
@thoraofasgard
@Aubrey895
@thisisausername
@Apo
@FaerieRose
@Jacob
@Swiftest_Dreams
@jihux
@NefariousKing
@skylucario
@ellienoise
@duckykate
@diamond is unbreakable
@seliph
@Silversea
@lilacvomit
@0orchid
@hzl
@Rosetti
@AdvLAMP
@Noctis
@V94
@kalinn
@Antonio
@MysteryMoonbeam
@RoyNumber1
@Muna
@Aeri Tyaelaria
@Danoa
@Sugarsprig
@LOEY
@Oldcatlady
@Glittermist
@Loubelle
@kiwikenobi
@DaCoSim
@Valzed
@Moonbrink
@teanopi
@kaitiekins141
@Radda
@Corndoggy
@Mary
@a potato
@Hedgehugs
@Cadbberry
@LilD
@xTurnip
@V I Z I O N
@noonpuppy
@Cakecrazy909
@BbyDeeEMILY
@Jas
@Saah
@pawpatrolbab
@Eternal
@hammyc
@Saikarie
@stardrop-crossing
@Skunk
@Chipl95
@Zangoose
@Lissie
@Natzeky
@You got mail!
@Spolia
@itsLJ
@Coach
@Verecund
@Matt0106
@DiamondAbsoul
@Ryudo Dragoon
@stickymice
@Kishiko
@BluebearL
@MindlessPatch
@GameFaceClive
@Mosshead
@SinnerTheCat
@Catharina266
@rayraysparkles
@moonrose
@Oxiegrogx
@SarishaACNL
@fallenchaoskitten
@SensaiGallade
@Azrael
@digimon
@Aardbei
@Ezamoosh
@BipolarBear
@Psicat
@Kristen
@sailorcosmos
@Jokesie
@fruitloop
@Lux
@sierra
@kikotoot
@CoolerXavier
@Chibi.Hoshi
@Leaf_02
@Circus
@Yumei
@selbishikh
@Trip_Away
@JenjenLand
@PPUAlchemist
@Lavamaize
@Bioness
@DubiousDelphine
@CaramelCookie
@KitsuneFox
@mayorofwaldosia
@Red Cat
@Biancasbotique
@p e p p e r
@Variety.Gamer 4438
@MayorMelony
@Pnixie
@Himedays
@rianne
@niko2
@cornimer
@Reesa
@soundgarden
@meggiewes
@JoJoCan
@windfall
@Alchy
@corlee1289
@Dinosaurz
@MizMarple
@Nougat
@Cassarole
@Luxen
@Sholee
@Maiana
@Rubombee
@FireNinja1
@Snowesque
@Paperboy012305
@amye.miller
@toadsworthy
@Kristenn
@shawo
@Lunica


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 14, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *Winners of the AC:NH Bunny Day Interior Design Event*
> 
> *ancientmagnolia
> 
> ...


Hey, I entered but I don't see my name on this list! Did I enter wrong? If so, that's okay, it's really no big deal  I just wanna make sure


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 15, 2020)

Congrats to the winners! Odd time of day to drop this news for both sides of the pond though.


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> Hey, I entered but I don't see my name on this list! Did I enter wrong? If so, that's okay, it's really no big deal  I just wanna make sure



Hi @Aleigh,
I've just done a search on your posts in this thread and it appears you did not submit a working image.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 15, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Hi @Aleigh,
> I've just done a search on your posts in this thread and it appears you did not submit a working image.


Oh no! It must've gotten messed up somewhere. Thank you for checking though!


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

congrats to the winners - all the designs are so cute! ^_^


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 15, 2020)

Congratulations to all the winners! I like @hammyc's entry the most.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 15, 2020)

Congrats everyone, this was so much fun!


----------



## Skunk (Jun 16, 2020)

Ahhh I'm so proud, I kind of forgot about this!! Thanks for hosting, hope to see more contests like this in the future :'0 Congrats to everyone, there were a lot of super lovely entries <3


----------

